# X11 config for IBM T21

## gimp2x

anyone have configs? 1400x1050 s3 savage 8mb	

sorry for my sloppiness- but anyone care to help?

----------

## ealfert

I have a T22 (S3 Graphics Savage/IX w/MV 8MB) not a T21... but should be the same

use /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.0

in /etc/X11/XF86Config i have the following

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "T22"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "S3"

    Driver      "savage"

    VideoRam    8192

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "S3"

    Monitor     "T22"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth        16

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort     0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

hope this helps...

----------

## gimp2x

you are awesome, my new hero

best n00b ever

----------

## TripKnot

The following link also has updated drivers for the savage series.   The latest driver ver in XFree86 is 1.1.20t and the latest on the site is 1.1.23t.   It fixes a DGA on 1400x1050 bug and some xvideo problems.

[url]

http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html

[/url]

----------

## SyS_RaGE

I also have a T22 but am unable to get xvideo to work. xdpyinfo shows Xvideo support enabled, but if i run xvinfo it says 'no adaptors present'. Is there something I'm missing or does xv just not work with this card? (Savage/IX Mv)

----------

## emil|act

 *ealfert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     HorizSync   30-70
> ...

 

Thanks a bunch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Padawan5766

Well this forum most closely matches my problems. I just installed kernel-2.6.12-r6 on a T22. I emerged xorg-x11 ran the Xorg -configure and got what appeard to be a working X environment. The resolution is terrible so I tried configuring the xorg.conf file. Every attempt made came out with a failed start. usally getting the message that no display was present. 

I emerged fluxbox any way despit the problems with X and ran the fluxbox command form the x environment. I ended up with simmilar failures and then a final message saying that I was unable to start fluxbox because another windows manager was already running. Anyway... I kept on going and emerged gdm anyway. now I can boot to a log in screen and get a fluxbox session. The problem with the resolution never went away. 

Now I am no dumbass (some might question that). I know that my problem lies with either my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or the driver modules compiled into my kernel. From what I read the T22 is supposed to be a very linux friendly system.

Anyway I see alot of talk about XF86.conf. I don't know what this is. any help would be appreciated. I am relatively new to working with linux from bare kernel builds. I am not writing this from my T22 so I haven't outputted any code. I will provide whatever is asked.

Thanks (hopefully)  :Smile: 

----------

## Padawan5766

well I did some research and turns out that using the VESA driver works much better on some T22's. I did an xconfigure -textmode and reset my graphics card. Had to tweak the xorg.conf file a bit to get the right resolution but I am proudly typing this message from the t22 running fluxbox. Still have alot of work to do to get everything pimp. gentoo is great  :Smile: 

----------

